# SCA and Marion Zimmerman Bradley...



## billc (Jun 19, 2014)

Hmmm...as a sci-fi/fantasy reader I never read Bradley...is it accurate that she helped found the Society of Creative anachronism?   have they commented on the allegations against her as an organization?  what should their response be?  I just read about the allegations and legal testimony about her husband tonight...kind of shocking...especially since it seems the writing community and her fans covered it up...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve (Jun 19, 2014)

Not familiar with it.   Can you sum up?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drop bear (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Not familiar with it.   Can you sum up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




Had a look she was married to a child molester.


----------



## billc (Jun 20, 2014)

Her daughter claims that Bradley abused her and the husband abused other children...


----------



## Instructor (Jun 20, 2014)

Youza, I had no idea. Pretty sure I've read some of her stuff over the years. I read the Mists of Avalon when I was stuck in Saudi Arabia for 4 months. She's a pretty darned good writer, shame her personal life is so screwed up.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 20, 2014)

She wrote The Mists of Avalon. Great book. Sad to hear of this drama in her family.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2014)

She's been dead for 15 years.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 20, 2014)

Bradley was indeed one of the co-founders of the SCA. That was almost 50 years ago, and she has been dead for 15 years and was not active in the SCA for some years before her death. Given that, I would be highly surprised if the SCA were to issue any official statement about the matter.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 20, 2014)

One of my all time favorite writers and I have about all of her books that I still read off and on.  i can not believe this did not come out years ago if it is true.  About the fans knowing, my question would be how did they know? Surly someone would have said something to someone in authority and some action would have been taken.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 20, 2014)

elder999 said:


> She's been dead for 15 years.


Thus having a rather limited ability to defend or respond to accusations.

I don't know any details, and I don't know how they came about or came to light.  I do know that domestic abuse, whether physical, emotional, or sexual, is a very complex issue, and that people have had their reputations tarnished by rather unsupportable accusations in the past.  And I know that some very talented people have been real *******s in various ways apart from their art.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Thus having a rather limited ability to defend or respond to accusations.
> 
> I don't know any details, and I don't know how they came about or came to light. I do know that domestic abuse, whether physical, emotional, or sexual, is a very complex issue, and that people have had their reputations tarnished by rather unsupportable accusations in the past. And I know that some very talented people have been real *******s in various ways apart from their art.



She was....odd.

She did, however, divorce her husband-from whom she had been separated for nearly a decade-a year before he was arrested.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 20, 2014)

elder999 said:


> She was....odd.
> 
> She did, however, divorce her husband-from whom she had been separated for nearly a decade-a year before he was arrested.



I've done a little research since that post, and  -- yeah, odd is a good word.  I wasn't defending or condemning with my post above, merely noting that she couldn't defend herself now, and that these issues are often not very black and white.

I do think that a discussion of the balance between an artist's character and their art is a worthy topic...


----------



## billc (Jun 20, 2014)

I know a lot of artists drink and use drugs but I can enjoy their work anyway...some of the accusations against her though...and she did admit to allowing her husband to get away with abusing children in a deposition...so can you enjoy her work with that kind of baggage attached to it...


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 21, 2014)

She was one I got into briefly in my teens but never really stuck with.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 21, 2014)

Moderator Note:

After staff review, it has been decided to move this thread from the European Sword Arts forum to the Horror Stories forum.


----------

